# Shreddin' ice



## bigorneau (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi am I am 27 form Montreal, Canada. Been riding since I am 11, mostly Bromont, Tremblant, St-Anne, Le massif , St-Sauveur and Jay peak once in a while. 

That's about it


----------

